# Quick connect fittings behind drywall



## jgs1951 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am considering putting some quick connect fittings (like Watts or Shark-Bite) behind my drywall. Does anyone know if these connectors are likely to leak?
Thanks


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

They're no more likely to leak than any other fitting. The SharkBite fittings have ICC approval for use in concealed locations and burial...Not sure about the Watts ones.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

What he said ^^^^^ I really like the sharkbites except for the price. Me, I use them for convenience on small projects or if I have a situation where I cant dry out a fitting and get a good solder joint.


----------



## jgs1951 (Jul 20, 2009)

jgs1951 said:


> I am considering putting some quick connect fittings (like Watts or Shark-Bite) behind my drywall. Does anyone know if these connectors are likely to leak?
> Thanks


Thanks guys, your replies were very helpful.


----------

